# Uber won't pay my ticket!



## RideOrDieUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I got stopped while driving with uber by Tampa police department, and I received a 500 dollars ticket, and I submitted it to Uber, and they won't pay it. Yes I had 3 riders in the car, so I couldn't talk my way out of it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

What was the ticket for?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber is burning through cash and doesn't give a damn about its drivers. You mean nothing to them and are replaceable within a second. Welcome to ridesharing. You knew it's was illegal and its insurance fraud. Get out now or pay the ticket and continue your own battles.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Without knowing what happened, it's hard to help you without more details.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

RideOrDriveUber said:


> I got stopped while driving with uber by Tampa police department, and I received a 500 dollars ticket, and I submitted it to Uber, and they won't pay it. Yes I had 3 riders in the car, so I couldn't talk my way out of it. .


I assume you were fined because Uber is still not legal in Tampa, FL?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> I assume you were fined because Uber is still not legal in Tampa, FL?


Yeah but a ticket for Uber would have to be a secondary ticket. So speeding, tail lights out, expired registration, something led up to being stopped and ticketed.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

limepro said:


> Yeah but a ticket for Uber would have to be a secondary ticket. So speeding, tail lights out, expired registration, something led up to being stopped and ticketed.


Ahh...thanks for the clarification. I've always assumed that a ticket would be the driver's responsibility. Why would Uber pay for a driver's speeding ticket?


----------



## RideOrDieUber (Oct 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> What was the ticket for?


They told me Uber is illegal in Tampa


----------



## RideOrDieUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Jvc21 said:


> Without knowing what happened, it's hard to help you without more details.


Simply because I was ubering, they stated that Uber is illegal to operate in tampa


----------



## RideOrDieUber (Oct 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> Yeah but a ticket for Uber would have to be a secondary ticket. So speeding, tail lights out, expired registration, something led up to being stopped and ticketed.


They saw 3 passengers in the back seat, front seat was empty, so they knew


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

RideOrDriveUber said:


> They told me Uber is illegal in Tampa


Has Uber said they would pay the tickets where Uber is illegal? That doesn't sound like Uber.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

In Orlando its illegal and news stories reported that Uber said they would back their drivers and pay any citations.

I have no idea if that's true.

Uber at your own risk.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> In Orlando its illegal and news stories reported that Uber said they would back their drivers and pay any citations.
> 
> I have no idea if that's true.
> 
> Uber at your own risk.


Read this,

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...ions-like-they-say-they-do.28301/#post-366107


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

RideOrDriveUber said:


> They saw 3 passengers in the back seat, front seat was empty, so they knew


3 passengers in the backseat is perfectly legal, pulling you over for that reason would be illegal. Pulling someone over on suspicion of Uber is illegal, they would have to pull you over for a primary offense first and then give you a secondary offense for ubering.

If they pulled you over, like you were driving down the street and they got behind you and blue lighted you, get a lawyer.

Don't admit anything about Uber, if you go to court don't admit anything Uber related, you were simply driving down the road and were pulled over and ticketed.

If I have a teenage sister and I'm taking her to the mall with 2 friends, where are they going to sit?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

RideOrDriveUber said:


> I got stopped while driving with uber by Tampa police department, and I received a 500 dollars ticket, and I submitted it to Uber, and they won't pay it. Yes I had 3 riders in the car, so I couldn't talk my way out of it.


i'm sorry if you really believed the "partner" part.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

This is the risk you take when operating illegally. Don't want to worry about more tickets and if uber will or won't reimburse for future tickets, go about doing this the legit way and get the correct licensing and insurance. Until then, you're subjecting yourself to this happening again and it probably will.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RideOrDieUber said:


> I got stopped while driving with uber by Tampa police department, and I received a 500 dollars ticket, and I submitted it to Uber, and they won't pay it. Yes I had 3 riders in the car, so I couldn't talk my way out of it.


Taxi companies don't pay a ticket a cab driver incurs. Why would you feel Uber would be any different? You're lucky you weren't in Oregon. You might have gotten your car impounded for not having proper insurance (using you car for livery service without commercial insurance).

Talk your way out of what? Doing something illegal?


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

when/if Uber says they will pay for citations, they don't actually mean they will pay directly. It's your name on the ticket, not Uber's. You need to pay! Why would Uber ever pay? That's like Uber admitting that they agree with the parameters of the ticket. They might persue any legal remedies to fight the issue, but that doesn't help you in the short term. You need to pay (or contest) immediately, report immediately to Uber, keep Uber updated, and hope that Uber reimburses you one day!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

phillipzx3 is right. you're on your own out there. drivers should seriously start looking at other options for work. or drive uber at a loss.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

www.salon.com/2015/10/31/the_uber_economy_fks_us_all_how_permalancers_and_sharer_gigs_guts_the_middle_class

http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625968/rating-system-on-demand-economy-uber-olive-garden


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

limepro said:


> 3 passengers in the backseat is perfectly legal, pulling you over for that reason would be illegal. Pulling someone over on suspicion of Uber is illegal, they would have to pull you over for a primary offense first and then give you a secondary offense for ubering.
> 
> If they pulled you over, like you were driving down the street and they got behind you and blue lighted you, get a lawyer.
> 
> ...


$1000.00 (or more) lawyer for a $500 non-moving violation? Sure, that makes sense.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Taxi companies don't pay a ticket a cab driver incurs. Why would you feel Uber would be any different? You're lucky you weren't in Oregon. You might have gotten your car impounded for not having proper insurance (using you car for livery service without commercial insurance).
> 
> Talk your way out of what? Doing something illegal?


Oregon...where the state doesn't trust you to pump your own gas?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> Oregon...where the state doesn't trust you to pump your own gas?


Which has to do with....?

If you want to pump your own gas, head over to Vancouver where it's allowed. And for that privilege, you get to pay about a nickel more per gallon (gas is typically cheaper in Portland than Vancouver). We're talking about Uber...which is in Portland, which is right next to Vancouver. All the self-serve gas stations your heart could desire. They're all over the place.

Bottom line, it employs people...you know, like Uber.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

limepro said:


> 3 passengers in the backseat is perfectly legal, pulling you over for that reason would be illegal. Pulling someone over on suspicion of Uber is illegal, they would have to pull you over for a primary offense first and then give you a secondary offense for ubering.
> 
> If they pulled you over, like you were driving down the street and they got behind you and blue lighted you, get a lawyer.
> 
> ...


I'm certain your intent was honorable, unfortunately your advise is flawed. In every state, driving is a privilege. As such, you don't have thecsamecset of rights under civil liberty. A policeman can stop you for several levels of violation, and if he suspects a violation is committed. Since you agreed to compliance when you signed for your driver license, you are bound by the rules. In Tampa, ride share is not permitted. If a cop sees a scenario that would be typical of ride share, an uber logo or unusual pax seating, he can pull you over.

Others have eluded that Uber could care less. This is true. The uber corporate culture is expose the driver to all risks. Expose them to the risk of financial failure, to unlawful activity, to pax violence and many other perils. Unfortunately, so many drivers don't consider these. That's what uber counts on.

Stop driving if it is illegal. Stop breaking the law on uber behalf. You will suffer many times more than uber, I guarantee it.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

I thought this was pretty funny:

"It's wrong for Tampa to take it out on the drivers though when they should go after Uber itself. "

Look...If your friend tells you to drive over the speed limit and you know what the speed limit is, who would you suspect would get the ticket?

There's an old saying that goes, "Ignorance of the law is no excuse."


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> I'm certain your intent was honorable, unfortunately your advise is flawed. In every state, driving is a privilege. As such, you don't have thecsamecset of rights under civil liberty. A policeman can stop you for several levels of violation, and if he suspects a violation is committed. Since you agreed to compliance when you signed for your driver license, you are bound by the rules. In Tampa, ride share is not permitted. If a cop sees a scenario that would be typical of ride share, an uber logo or unusual pax seating, he can pull you over.
> 
> Others have eluded that Uber could care less. This is true. The uber corporate culture is expose the driver to all risks. Expose them to the risk of financial failure, to unlawful activity, to pax violence and many other perils. Unfortunately, so many drivers don't consider these. That's what uber counts on.
> 
> Stop driving if it is illegal. Stop breaking the law on uber behalf. You will suffer many times more than uber, I guarantee it.


Driving is a privilege, travel freely and unencumbered is a constitutional right. Unless they have cause and that would have to be a primary cause such as those I stated are the only reasons they can pull you over. Your car can be registered to someone with a suspended license, unless they can prove it is that person behind the wheel they cannot pull you over, suspicion isn't enough of a cause. Just is the case of having everyone in the car in the back seat except the driver suspicion of Uber is not enough with something so dumb, if his tail lights were out and check your state some require both to be out to warrant a ticket then he could be pulled over.

This doesn't mean that every cop follows it but, it is the law, learn it in case you need it. Never let them search you, never admit to anything and never step out of your car unless you are being detained with cause.

In Miami I can tell every cop I meet that I do uber they have no right to ticket me, only code enforcement does, in other counties it is different, learn yours and don't become a victim of a zealous cop.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> $1000.00 (or more) lawyer for a $500 non-moving violation? Sure, that makes sense.


I guess fighting for your constitutional rights isn't worth it, I'm not talking about a stupid traffic ticket, I'm talking about police officers that violate your rights.

I like cops, I hang out with many, my old business partner was one for over 20 years, I go to the range with them and often out to dinner with them. I would never allow them to take away my rights even my friends and if i saw them do it, I would say something.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> I thought this was pretty funny:
> 
> "It's wrong for Tampa to take it out on the drivers though when they should go after Uber itself. "
> 
> ...


"Ignorance of the law is no excuse".

In most cases it's,

"Disregard of the law is no excuse".


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

limepro said:


> I guess fighting for your constitutional rights isn't worth it, I'm not talking about a stupid traffic ticket, I'm talking about police officers that violate your rights.
> 
> I like cops, I hang out with many, my old business partner was one for over 20 years, I go to the range with them and often out to dinner with them. I would never allow them to take away my rights even my friends and if i saw them do it, I would say something.


Where in the Constitution does it say a cop can't pull you over for suspicious activity?  It's been going on since I got my driver's licence back in 1968.

"It looked to me like someone was drinking a beer. I guess I was wrong. BTW, can I please see your driver's licence and proof of insurance? Is that the Uber app I see running on your phone? Are those Uber "pax" in your back seat? It's illegal to operate a "private for hire" livery service without the proper licensing. Here's your ticket for 500 bucks. You can hire a lawyer for twice that, or represent yourself in court... if you feel you're innocent. "

How does one not know they're breaking the law while driving for Uber. Just because Uber says it's "ok," doesn't make it so. Uber says their insurance is "all good," but we know that's also BS.

I like cops too. We have then in our family.


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

What makes you think they should pay it?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Where in the Constitution does it say a cop can't pull you over for suspicious activity?  It's been going on since I got my driver's licence back in 1968.
> 
> "It looked to me like someone was drinking a beer. I guess I was wrong. BTW, can I please see your driver's licence and proof of insurance? Is that the Uber app I see running on your phone? Are those Uber "pax" in your back seat? It's illegal to operate a "private for hire" livery service without the proper licensing. Here's your ticket for 500 bucks. You can hire a lawyer for twice that, or represent yourself in court... if you feel you're innocent. "
> 
> ...


Article 4 goes over your rights pretty well, it is applied when being stopped. There must be sufficient belief that a crime is being committed, having people in your backseat is not sufficient and if someone took it up with the courts and they found their rights were violated it would and has involved large settlements.

Driving for Uber may be breaking the law but unless the cop has reasonable suspicion or if a good tip came in, he has no right to pull someone over for that.

If you feel it does, maybe you should have everyone pile into the front seat and leave the back ones empty because that is a stupid argument.

The driver also probably admitted wrong doing. It is a simple ticket, who is going to cause a fuss over it? Well someone probably will and it will cause the city a large amount of money because even if the driver admitted driving Uber the reason for stopping isn't sufficient.

Even in the case of having the big U on your car, that still isn't enough cause, I can put a "serial killer" sticker on my car does that make me one?


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

crazy. they have been paying for the seizures in Montreal
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/400-uberx-vehicles-seized-far-142818328.html


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

limepro said:


> Article 4 goes over your rights pretty well, it is applied when being stopped. There must be sufficient belief that a crime is being committed, having people in your backseat is not sufficient and if someone took it up with the courts and they found their rights were violated it would and has involved large settlements.
> 
> Driving for Uber may be breaking the law but unless the cop has reasonable suspicion or if a good tip came in, he has no right to pull someone over for that.
> 
> ...


Maybe not, but I'd want the cops to pull you over just in case.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Maybe not, but I'd want the cops to pull you over just in case.


And you want them to listen to my calls and have cameras everywhere as well? Then they can control everything that is said or done, sounds like a great place to live, maybe north Korea is onto something.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

limepro said:


> And you want them to listen to my calls and have cameras everywhere as well? Then they can control everything that is said or done, sounds like a great place to live, maybe north Korea is onto something.


IF you're crazy enough to put a "serial killer" sticker on your car isn't that the same as putting a sign saying "I've killed multiple people"?

What about a sign saying "I've killed someone and their body is in my trunk."

At what point is it probable cause?

Yes this discussion is idiotic but the "serial killer" sign argument started with you.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> IF you're crazy enough to put a "serial killer" sticker on your car isn't that the same as putting a sign saying "I've killed multiple people"?
> 
> What about a sign saying "I've killed someone and their body is in my trunk."
> 
> ...


Yep and maybe it's a local band that I like, just like Uber is a company that maybe I support. Arresting or even questioning someone over a sign is asinine and a deep dark slope to where you would never want to be. Next it will be based on what music you listen to, or what flag you have hanging in your yard, if you want to give up your most basic rights by all means go live somewhere that has none and report back in.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

RideOrDieUber said:


> They saw 3 passengers in the back seat, front seat was empty, so they knew


I think the phone dead center on your windshield was the givaway. You're lucky you didn't get a ticket for visibility obstruction.


----------



## RomanCalgary (Nov 6, 2015)

My friend got a ticket yesterday from undercover cop who was acting like a rider. $1500. Uber ignored.

Happened in Calgary, AB, Canada.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I got a ping from a high school at 730 pm from a 5.0

Canceled.

Getting paranoid.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> Article 4 goes over your rights pretty well, it is applied when being stopped. There must be sufficient belief that a crime is being committed, having people in your backseat is not sufficient and if someone took it up with the courts and they found their rights were violated it would and has involved large settlements.
> 
> Driving for Uber may be breaking the law but unless the cop has reasonable suspicion or if a good tip came in, he has no right to pull someone over for that.
> 
> ...


hahahahaha. You mean to tell me, we actually have rights?
I'm certain that these things called "rights" that you refer to, are nothing more than an illusion used to lead people into believing that america is a FREE COUNTRY.
Some do happen to get away with things more than others. This tends to depend on complexion of said individual.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> hahahahaha. You mean to tell me, we actually have rights?
> I'm certain that these things called "rights" that you refer to, are nothing more than an illusion used to lead people into believing that america is a FREE COUNTRY.
> Some do happen to get away with things more than others. This tends to depend on complexion of said individual.


Biggest problem is most people are ignorant to laws and rights.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> Biggest problem is most people are ignorant to laws and rights.


Intersting. Well, I know many cases where people weren't.
Some got their ass whooped.
Some were arrested and convicted without actually having commited a crime.
Some spent a LOOOOT of money on court for something they should have never been arrested for.
It's quite funny to me when people believe that others simply don't know their rights. but hey, you can only know about what you're exposed to.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I got a ping from a high school at 730 pm from a 5.0
> 
> Canceled.
> 
> Getting paranoid.


Most likely a teacher.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> hahahahaha. You mean to tell me, we actually have rights?
> I'm certain that these things called "rights" that you refer to, are nothing more than an illusion used to lead people into believing that america is a FREE COUNTRY.
> Some do happen to get away with things more than others. This tends to depend on complexion of said individual.


Yes we do have rights, and there are rules and regulations set in every society to keep things in order, without order people do stupid things and become a danger to themselves and the rest of society, "because uber comes to town pretending to be a legalized car service , does not mean that the rules don't apply to Uber or anyone using the platform". The wild wild west is over, thanks to societies evolution.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

I have no sympathy for you. You are breaking the law and in the process screwing those that follow the law. You deserved the ticket and you deserve to get screwed over by the criminals you work for.


----------



## lilly (Oct 24, 2015)

RideOrDieUber said:


> They saw 3 passengers in the back seat, front seat was empty, so they knew


Did the Ride originate in a LEGAL Uber area? Why would u get a ping in an illegal area? Info u supply is very sketchy


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

lilly said:


> Did the Ride originate in a LEGAL Uber area? Why would u get a ping in an illegal area? Info u supply is very sketchy


All uber drivers that don't carry commercial insurance are doing illegal Taxi work, end of story.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

The_One said:


> All uber drivers that don't carry commercial insurance are doing illegal Taxi work, end of story.


Not 100% true. That will vary by city/state. In San Antonio, I can carry "rideshare" insurance through USAA, and operate under Uber legally. USAA covers all my insurance needs that are not covered by Uber. Being that I'm not doing this full time, it makes no sense to me to carry commercial insurance at an additional cost. Should something happen where rideshare driving becomes my full time job, I'll look into that. For the time being, I am legal to drive an Uber. I've even volunteered to get a TNC background from SAPD to verify my safe and legal status.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

lilly said:


> Did the Ride originate in a LEGAL Uber area? Why would u get a ping in an illegal area? Info u supply is very sketchy


After U/L left San Antonio, the Lyft app was still working because drivers could pick up in smaller townships within the city limits (Leon Valley, Helotes, China Grove, etc). BUT, they did not restrict calls within the city. 2 Lyft drivers had vehicles impounded by undercover officers for operating inside city limits, and dozens were issued citations. Uber shutdown 100% in the San Antonio market. So, it's possible that she got a ping in an illegal zone.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The_One said:


> All uber drivers that don't carry commercial insurance are doing illegal Taxi work, end of story.


Tell that to Palm beach and Broward counties as they have TNC regulations in place, TNC is fully legal in both those areas. There are many areas adopting TNC rules and each driver having their own commercial insurance is not one of regulations, instead Ubers commercial insurance is sufficient and does name you and your vehicle on the policy. I will never understand why taxi drivers join here just to throw lies and hate around on a forum not designed for them. I guess it must be that bad for you.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

limepro said:


> I will never understand why taxi drivers join here just to throw lies and hate around on a forum not designed for them. I guess it must be that bad for you.


I gotta wonder if Taxi drivers pay for their own commercial insurance, or if they fall under their taxi companies' insurance. Hmmm.....


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

There has to be something else going on here. I used to support New Jersey and Hoboken is decidedly NOT Uber friendly. I saw sooo many cases of citations for regulatory infractions, they'd send a lawyer for you if you went to court. If you just paid the fine, Uber reimbursed drivers once they sent in the receipt. However, if it involves a moving violation at all, they won't do a thing.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> There has to be something else going on here. I used to support New Jersey and Hoboken is decidedly NOT Uber friendly. I saw sooo many cases of citations for regulatory infractions, they'd send a lawyer for you if you went to court. If you just paid the fine, Uber reimbursed drivers once they sent in the receipt. However, if it involves a moving violation at all, they won't do a thing.


yeah we are all scrubered.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I find it disturbing, on a Constitutional level, with police using the passenger app to entrap drivers. If it's illegal to answer the call, how is it legal to make the call with the demonstrated knowledge that it's not legal? 
The police can pose as drug users, but they can't actually allow an exchange of funds because it's illegal to buy drugs. They can pose as "Johns" but they can't entrap prostitutes with money, because it's illegal to pay for sex.
Ordering a ride automatically bills the credit card - whose credit card is used when cops order an illegal Uber? They paid for the ride as soon as the driver swipes to start. Paying for an illegal service is a crime, in and of itself. 

Since Uber has been arguing that "legally" they are providing an app for both passengers and drivers to use, they're not a taxi service, they're an app. I have been on vacation and if I sign into the driver app I get a window telling me I can't use the app in the area I'm currently in. They can turn it on and off by location, right?

If the app is enabled in a city for both drivers and passengers to use, that is Uber's responsibility. They have the technology to block use of the app based on geographic location; and if they do not, in a just society, it should be on them.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I find it disturbing, on a Constitutional level, with police using the passenger app to entrap drivers. If it's illegal to answer the call, how is it legal to make the call with the demonstrated knowledge that it's not legal?
> The police can pose as drug users, but they can't actually allow an exchange of funds because it's illegal to buy drugs. They can pose as "Johns" but they can't entrap prostitutes with money, because it's illegal to pay for sex.
> Ordering a ride automatically bills the credit card - whose credit card is used when cops order an illegal Uber? They paid for the ride as soon as the driver swipes to start. Paying for an illegal service is a crime, in and of itself.
> 
> ...


Even in most states it's illegal to orchestrate a drug deal.

"In criminal law, *entrapment* is a practice whereby a law enforcement agent induces a person to commit a criminal offense that the person would have otherwise been unlikely to commit."

So, the driver who is illegally doing Uber, the addict who is out looking to buy, the john/hooker looking for a "date", they approach the officer. If a cop walks up to you and says "You wanna buy some weed?", talks you into it, then arrests you, then that is entrapment.

So basically, the way they see it, if the Uber driver is already on the driver app, then they were already seeking out criminal activity of illegally driving. The police only presented an opportunity to continue their illegal conduct. They were not forced/convinced to accept the ride.

Morally, Uber/Lyft should be at least partially responsible for still allowing the app to work. And there may be something in that they are accepting money from illegal activities, but charging them for the driver's action would be like charging Walmart with a crime if their employee beats up a customer. In civil courts they may be forced to pay some form of restitution or damages, but criminally, a company cannot be expected to account for an employee doing something illegal.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I agree with you Tex, but...

There is a standard to which the police must hold themselves, they must remain "above the law" in order to uphold it. Whether or not it is illegal for an app user to answer a ping in Tampa or Clearwater or wherever else it is "Verbotten" for reasons that may or may not ultimately be Constitutional to enforce, is really up to app developer to allow or block use in certain jurisdictions. I'm under the impression that it's OK to "Uber On" outside of Hillsborough county. Uber apparently is not aware of this: https://www.uber.com/cities/tampa - their map encompasses the region. Are they cynically challenging the PTC by allowing users to "Uber On" where they know it's not legal, knowing it's "only the drivers" that will get scrubered?

If that's the case, and Uber is not restricting users in Hillsborough County, I would be very interested in taking my $500 fine to District Court and getting myself a piece of Travis' $50bb.

It might take a while, but I think Uber is responsible for allowing the app to be used where it is not legal to use.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> It might take a while, but I think Uber is responsible for allowing the app to be used where it is not legal to use.


Absolutely agree. Difference here, as with most issues similar to this, is the way the law is written and how it SHOULD be written. It's not until something like this happens that laws are changed so that responsible parties, like Uber, can be held accountable. Sadly, it seems that in this case, it's just drivers getting "scrubered" (I like that word).


----------



## Mike in CT (Nov 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> 3 passengers in the backseat is perfectly legal, pulling you over for that reason would be illegal. Pulling someone over on suspicion of Uber is illegal, they would have to pull you over for a primary offense first and then give you a secondary offense for ubering.
> 
> If they pulled you over, like you were driving down the street and they got behind you and blue lighted you, get a lawyer.
> 
> ...


Excellent point, motion to dismiss for lack of probable cause.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> There has to be something else going on here. I used to support New Jersey and Hoboken is decidedly NOT Uber friendly. I saw sooo many cases of citations for regulatory infractions, they'd send a lawyer for you if you went to court. If you just paid the fine, Uber reimbursed drivers once they sent in the receipt. However, if it involves a moving violation at all, they won't do a thing.


Must the driver have been displaying the so called "trade dress" at the time of being cited? I hate that term trade dress for the record, it is more a hobby, it isn't a dress. I digress. I'm not sure how Uber would know, but I recall reading somewhere, perhaps specific to a particular state that the driver had to have his trade dress in place at the time to be reimbursed. Was there any truth to that?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> There has to be something else going on here. I used to support New Jersey and Hoboken is decidedly NOT Uber friendly. I saw sooo many cases of citations for regulatory infractions, they'd send a lawyer for you if you went to court. If you just paid the fine, Uber reimbursed drivers once they sent in the receipt. However, if it involves a moving violation at all, they won't do a thing.


Must the driver have been displaying the so called "trade dress" at the time of being cited? I hate that term trade dress for the record, it is more a hobby, it isn't a dress. I digress. I'm not sure how Uber would know, but I recall reading somewhere, perhaps specific to a particular state that the driver had to have his trade dress in place at the time to be reimbursed. Was there any truth to that?


----------



## Bmw Biker (Nov 11, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> $1000.00 (or more) lawyer for a $500 non-moving violation? Sure, that makes sense.[/
> I think it depends on the size of your bank accounts and the growl of your law team even more than complexion though!!


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> I assume you were fined because Uber is still not legal in Tampa, FL?


I call BS on this story because this is no longer the case and there are no details beyond getting a ticket. The city doesn't ticket Uber drivers any more, so if this driver got a ticket from Tampa police recently, it was not because he was with Uber.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> In Tampa, ride share is not permitted.


Please don't post misinformation here. I live in the Tampa market, and it looks like you live all the way across the country and obviously don't know the situation in Tampa.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Must the driver have been displaying the so called "trade dress" at the time of being cited? I hate that term trade dress for the record, it is more a hobby, it isn't a dress. I digress. I'm not sure how Uber would know, but I recall reading somewhere, perhaps specific to a particular state that the driver had to have his trade dress in place at the time to be reimbursed. Was there any truth to that?


I'm not 100% sure but it makes sense. The way I understand it, it has to be a result of driving Uber and no fault of their own in order to get help with it. Just not having trade dress when you got a citation that isn't related to trade dress...how can they tell, really? I'm only guessing here, citations have always been handled by a special team since it's legal stuff.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> I'm not 100% sure but it makes sense. The way I understand it, it has to be a result of driving Uber and no fault of their own in order to get help with it. Just not having trade dress when you got a citation that isn't related to trade dress...how can they tell, really? I'm only guessing here, citations have always been handled by a special team since it's legal stuff.


I hear you. I was always under the impression that if it was a moving violation, you would be out of luck.

If you were driving Uber and cited for driving Uber, some sort of regulatory/compliance issue, Uber was supposed to have your back. The stipulation then being that if you were cited for simply doing the "job", the expectation was that the driver was expected to have the Uber regalia on display at the time of being pulled over.

I believe i read that somewhere in the not too distant past. My guess is it may have concerned a state where drivers are in fact expected to display their trade dress, in some states, it can be a rather heavy fine. The idea is that an Uber driver could be cited for operating at an airport where their operational ability is limited...... If the driver were to get cited at the airport for his Uber activity, the driver would then have been expected to be there at the airport with the trade dress on display........ My guess is that may have been the kind of scenario, it is kind of fuzzy. That would lead me to assume Uber would not consider paying a driver who was fined heavily for not having their trade dress displayed in a particular state.

Good grief.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Been driving for almost a year, gave many cops a ride, been warned by many officers, but yet not a ticket.
I smell BS from the OP, must got deactivated for low ratings. (Good)


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

According to a TPD Sgt I spoke to this morning, it is complete and utter BS. They WILL NOT ticket U/L for Ubering/Lyfting. They WILL ticket for ALL offenses, regardless of whether taxi or rideshare. Specifically: discharging PAX in traffic, bus zone (or any no stopping zone), or blocking crosswalk. Oh, and using taxi stands.  I have only seen one that I can remember, at the Marriott Waterside. Pick up at the door, NOT where it says "Taxi" and you will be fine.


----------

